# Water Storage



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I need to know about how water stores. First, I'd like to know about rain water which is harvested: Can it just sit in storage tanks and not get algae? I plan to harvest from a metal roof and will probably use a first flush. So after harvesting can it just sit there unaerated and untreated and be drank without a problem?

I'd also like to maybe store some water in two liters or other plastic containers just in case. Can water store in such containers for long periods of time without a problem? Should it be hidden from light or stored at a certain temperature? I know there's been several times where I had a half drinken bottled water that had sit around for a week or so and I was scared to drink it so I just threw it out. So I've always kind of wondered but never thought to ask. 

Please advise


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Rain water must be filtered and treated to be safe to drink. Plan on about a $50-100 dollar investment in filtration and keep some bleach or chlorine around for treatment...be advised those chemicals have a limited shelf life. Remember any roof gathered rain water is likely to have bird droppings and plenty of dust particles on board. Collect it, use it for irrigation, toilets, but to drink be prepared to filter and treat.



BLG said:


> I need to know about how water stores. First, I'd like to know about rain water which is harvested: Can it just sit in storage tanks and not get algae? I plan to harvest from a metal roof and will probably use a first flush. So after harvesting can it just sit there unaerated and untreated and be drank without a problem?
> 
> I'd also like to maybe store some water in two liters or other plastic containers just in case. Can water store in such containers for long periods of time without a problem? Should it be hidden from light or stored at a certain temperature? I know there's been several times where I had a half drinken bottled water that had sit around for a week or so and I was scared to drink it so I just threw it out. So I've always kind of wondered but never thought to ask.
> 
> Please advise


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

water... rain water storage, there are a lot (I mean alot) of rural Australian properties that use this as a primary water source...

do some googling on Australian rain water tank complete systems.. will give you the info here 

with bottled water, some consensus is 6 months in a sealed bottle, personnelly I just buy "bulk water" and ditch around use by date (about 2 years)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Water stores pretty good for about a year in 1 gallon and 2 liter containers. I would plan on an annual rotation. 55 gallon food grade drums run about $15-$25 and I've even got food grade 275 gallon totes available in our area for $80-100.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've a rain collection system off a tin roof. Shade the barrels as less heat means less chance of bacteria developing. For potable water, I use pillow cases or coffee filters to get the big chunks out. Then ceramic filter. But can also boil. If I'm going to cook with the water Iboil it since I need the hot water anyhow.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rain water is polluted by whatever it condenses on in the atmosphere, whatever it lands on and is never really safe to drink untreated. You should filter it to remove the particulates when you collect it. At that point you can use it on the garden and to flush toilets with but before you drink it you need to run it through a potable water filter system. Stored rain water has all kinds of stuff in it that will grow in your storage container - even if it is kept underground. Treating it with bleach will kill off most everything in the water and it will stay that way for two to three years if it is stored capped in a cool dark place. It is safe to drink even unfiltered at that point too. You need 12 drops of chlorine bleach to every gallon of water. If the bleach is stored in a cool dark place and is well capped it will keep for decades.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm really into sustainable stuff, so is there a way to filter water using natural items that can be produced or grown on my land? In a prolonged SHTF situation when chlorine and filters have been used up, I'd like to know I have something to fall back on to get sustainable drinking water!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ducks and fish shit in the water too read up on water treatment here is a good place to start 
Drinking Water Treatment | Water Treatment | US EPA
http://rainwaterharvesting.tamu.edu/files/2011/05/gi-366_2021994.pdf
http://armypubs.army.mil/eng/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/tm5_813_3.pdf
http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm10_52_1.pdf


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I applaud your interest in water, being in Texas it is double important as it is rare there.

For filtering water you should seriously consider this:

Help Me Choose a Berkey Filter System

Anything you take off your roof, out of the creek next door or even from a horse foot print can easily and successfully be filtered into drinking water with this 1 simple (though I realize expensive) contraption.

I would buy a berkey before silver, gold, or that extra 1000 rounds of ammo as you will easily be able to trade clean drinking water for that in the future. Here in Montana where we have more freeking water than Moses it isn't nearly as good an investment but I still have one (with a extra set of filters)

Get water in your area and you will rule the world!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BLG said:


> I'm really into sustainable stuff, so is there a way to filter water using natural items that can be produced or grown on my land? In a prolonged SHTF situation when chlorine and filters have been used up, I'd like to know I have something to fall back on to get sustainable drinking water!


look up a diy charcoal filter, its not perfect but effective

then bring to a rolling boil...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Layered gravel & sand helps but you still need to boil it after that.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

What are yall's thoughts on the biosand filter?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of you have real good thoughts. Personally, I find 3-4 parts of whiskey to 1 part water does a pretty good job of making it potable. Just to be sure I use the same with bottled water or city tap water. For well water I go 5 parts whiskey and for water I'm not sure about, I use 6 parts whiskey and forget the water. Just to be safe.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Most of you have real good thoughts. Personally, I find 3-4 parts of whiskey to 1 part water does a pretty good job of making it potable. Just to be sure I use the same with bottled water or city tap water. For well water I go 5 parts whiskey and for water I'm not sure about, I use 6 parts whiskey and forget the water. Just to be safe.


 you are funny!!

thanks for all the good stuff on this thread!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And you think I'm joking????


----------

